# Developing 8mm movie film



## rob91

My parents pulled out their parents 8mm Brownie movie camera the other day, still working and pretty sweet. I'd like to shoot some film on this, but am unsure of how I will get it developed. I checked out a website where you can send it off, but it costs about 50$ per reel, which is a bit much for me. Anyone know of a cheaper way? Is it difficult to do on your own? Thanks.


----------



## rom4n301

is 8mm film the same as super 8 film cause i too would like to kno how to get it developed


----------



## christopher walrath

We have been having mongo discussions about this over at APUG.ORG.  But I was looking into this a few months ago and there is a company in California I beleive that sells the film AND processes it for like $65.00 USD or so.  All I did was google '8mm film sales processing' and came up with a huge amount of vendors.


----------



## compur

You didn't say where you are located.

Here are some general links.

If you happen to live in Southern California there is a cool place called
the Echo Park Film Center that offers classes in shooting and processing
movie film (some classes are free).  They have the processing tanks
right there on the premises. You might at least be able to ask them
for advice.  They are friendly people.


----------



## Helen B

One of my favourite subjects.

It's not difficult to develop B&W or colour reversal 8 mm movie film at home. I used to do it quite a lot, and I used to teach a movie workshop in which the attendees developed their own film. 

There are three common ways for home development:

1) in a bucket, with the film loose;

2) in a Morse rewind tank (what we used for the workshops); and

3) in a 'Russian Tank' - a spiral tank that can hold either 33 ft or 50 ft of film. (what I used at home)

A highly simplified explanation: There are two main types of 8 mm film:

Double 8, Regular 8 or Standard 8: This starts out as 16 mm film that has twice the number of perforations as double-perf 16 mm, and it goes through the camera twice. A '25 ft' spool is actually about 33 ft long, and it goes through the camera twice, one side at a time. Then it is developed and split into two 8 mm strips. It was also available in 100 ft spools.

Super 8 starts out 8 mm wide and goes through the camera once. It is supplied in a 50 ft cassette with side-by-side feed and take-up spools. Single 8 is similar, but the feed and take-up spools are above-and below each other in the cassette.

There is also Double Super 8, which is 16 mm wide, used in some cameras and Quadruple Super 8 which was (is?) used for printing.

If you Google around you should be able to dig up a lot of references: a huge culture has sprung up out there recently.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Jeff Canes

B&W positive film, Freestyle has the film in a few sizes from Kodak Plus-x, Tri-x and Forma R100, look under B&W specialty films, they also should have the chemicals but I can not fine them now

Does any one know if  http://www.dr5.com/ does 8mm B&W postives, I know they do 35mm


----------



## Helen B

Here's one link about home processing:

http://www.geocities.com/gselinsky/

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## rob91

Thanks for all the replies.

Chris,  you mention $60 for film and developing, I don't know anything about this, is that a reasonable price? I mean, I was hoping for something closer to ten bucks.

Comp, I live in the Northern Virginia area. Wow, Walmart will do that specific film for 5 dollars. Nice. Yay, I live near that Arlington center! I'm gonna give them a call tomorrow.

Helen, thanks for the info. I think I will look into developing this on my own.


----------



## Helen B

One thing to bear in mind is that if you have a Regular 8* camera you will be sending 16 mm wide film to the lab. Any lab that can process that type of 16 mm film can process Regular 8. They may not be able to slit it into 8 mm after processing, but you can do that yourself. 16 mm film is not expensive to process, though labs are not keen on processing very small amounts.

I used to use 16 mm colour neg in my Regular 8 cameras and get it processed along with the rest of my 16 mm film. It isn't so easy to get suitably perforated 16 mm film these days, but it must be possible. I no longer have access to the reperforation equipment, unfortunately.

Best,
Helen

*aka Double 8 or Standard 8


----------



## Coldow91

I have a question that is sort of off topic. I want to try filming with 8mm film and developing myself at home, but I was wondering what is the best way to get it onto a computer if you wanted to, or is that not worth the trouble


----------



## Helen B

There are quite a few ways. The simplest is probably to get a projector that is capable of variable speed running, and then to record the image with a webcam (if that's good enough for you) or a video camera. 

Project onto a piece of plain paper, not a screen. Use an 11x17 piece or larger. Do a white balance with no film in the projector and the light shining onto the paper. Have the room lights switched off and the room in darkeness (you can control contrast by havng some light in the room). If the projector has a zoom lens, use it at its longest setting.

Adjust the projector frame rate until the video image doesn't flicker. This will happen at certain frame rates. For example, if you are recording in interlaced NTSC it will happen at about 30 fps (actually 29.97), 20 fps and 15 fps (forgetting the slight difference from an exact 30 frames/second for NTSC there are 60 _fields_ (half of the horizontal lines, interlaced) per second, therefore there will be a match at 60/2, 60/3, 60/4 etc.

Regular 8 was usually shot at 16 fps, so you can transfer at 15 fps. There are many other ways round this frame rate change issue - no doubt you will have questions (this is a big subject, and one that I have a lot of practical experience of).

You can change from the rate at which the transfer happened to the rate at which you want the movie to play at in post production. It's important to get the best transfer, however. I advise trying different combinations of transfer rates and PP rate changes to see what you like the best. You can, for instance, shoot at 15 or 16 fps, do a frame-for-frame transfer at 30 fps and show at 15 fps.

If you get a projector then there will probably be simple modifications that you can make, mainly to the shutter, to improve the quality of the video transfer.

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## a_spaceman

does anyone know places where to buy 8mm film to fit a brownie?
i found a brownie for dirt cheap and may be a sweet buy...!


----------



## Helen B

Jeff gave a link to Freestyle in his post above.

Best,
Helen


----------



## mthed

check out this tank: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/63622-REG/Yankee_YARFS1_Standard_Roll_Film_Daylight.html

it does 110 film, which is 16mm (the size of double 8mm film, which i think is what that camera uses from looking around the web). good luck!



rob91 said:


> My parents pulled out their parents 8mm Brownie movie camera the other day, still working and pretty sweet. I'd like to shoot some film on this, but am unsure of how I will get it developed. I checked out a website where you can send it off, but it costs about 50$ per reel, which is a bit much for me. Anyone know of a cheaper way? Is it difficult to do on your own? Thanks.


----------



## Helen B

Welcome to the forum. I'm guessing that you haven't used that tank to develop Standard 8 film - it won't hold a full spool of film - you would have to cut it into about six sections to get it onto the developing reel. There are quite a few tanks that have reels that will take short lengths of 16 mm film, but few that will take long enough lengths.

The film is indeed 16 mm wide (you only had to read this thread to find that out!) but it is about 33 ft long - 25 ft plus leaders. It's all explained in post #5 above. You need a tank that will hold 33 ft of film if you want to use a tank. There are Russian spiral tanks that hold that length, and there are Morse/Doran rewind tanks that will hold 100 ft of anything from 8 mm to 35 mm, but the processing quality isn't generally as good with a rewind tank as it is with a spiral tank. I've used both.

Best,
Helen


----------



## mthed

thanks for the info, helen. i haven't used that tank for movies. i've only done still photography. kind of a bummer that it won't work properly. those russian tanks seem to be hard to find.



Helen B said:


> Welcome to the forum. I'm guessing that you haven't used that tank to develop Standard 8 film - it won't hold a full spool of film - you would have to cut it into about six sections to get it onto the developing reel. There are quite a few tanks that have reels that will take short lengths of 16 mm film, but few that will take long enough lengths.
> 
> The film is indeed 16 mm wide (you only had to read this thread to find that out!) but it is about 33 ft long - 25 ft plus leaders. It's all explained in post #5 above. You need a tank that will hold 33 ft of film if you want to use a tank. There are Russian spiral tanks that hold that length, and there are Morse/Doran rewind tanks that will hold 100 ft of anything from 8 mm to 35 mm, but the processing quality isn't generally as good with a rewind tank as it is with a spiral tank. I've used both.
> 
> Best,
> Helen


----------



## CAPILOT

I had also looked for reasonable Super 8 film developing. I had looked at over a dozen sites, including this forum. I was disappointed as it looked like it was going to cost $45.00 or more for one roll. I saw some of the other companies, like one in the Rocky Mountains, that were all $45.00 and up.

Fortunately, I was able to find a place that is *VERY INEXPENSIVE. FIFTEEN Dollars ($15.00) for a roll of Super 8 Tri-X*, plus the return shipping cost for under 1 lb with Fedex. They are *PRO8MM, located in Burbank, CA*.

Duhh, they mostly do LARGE and small scale "Hollywood" productions. This is their business, developing MOVIE FILM, for studios. Thus they run large volumes ever day. Doing single rolls or small groups of personal MOVIE FILM, like Super 8, is a breeze for them.

They said that even for a single roll, non industry/studio, turn around is 24 hours.

I have had this old roll of B&W for about 15 years. I have moved twice and taken it with me. For the last year and a half it has been sitting on the far corner of my desk. I finally decided to look "again" and hoped I'd finally find a reasonable place to get it developed. Yahoo - Eureka, AT LAST I have found a place. I live in Santa Monica, so it is just over the hill, and I could even drop it off and pick it up the next day. If it is there before 10:30 AM you can pick it up later that day.

With some searching, many different times/dates, and some effort, the internet has paid off again.

PRO8MM has many other MOVIE and FILM types that they process. I found the rates for Super 8 developing on page 7 of their PDF online brochure.

Hope this helps some others save some money, big time. Now at least my roll will no longer be collecting dust on the corner of my desk. I kind of remember what is on the roll. After 15 years or so it will ge great to see the whole experience that is on it.

Kurt


----------



## Jordaan

Hey everyone! 

I'm new here but am very happy to have found this forum and thread! I'm having some confusion with 8mm film. Here is what is going on.

I have a 1960's Kodak Brownie Fun Saver Movie Camera accompanied with a 60's Brownie 8 Projector that projects normal 8mm films (NOT SUPER 8) I want to shoot some video with the movie camera which asks for normal 8mm film but the size of the film that is supposed to go into the camera looks like 16mm. I know 16mm does not go in there, so is 8mm the size of 16 before it gets developed? 

Also, I apparently need normal 8mm not super 8mm because the projector will not play super 8 films correctly. Everywhere I look only Super 8mm is available, is it impossible to find normal 8mm now? 

The movie camera also asks for a "Roll of 8mm" and not a cartridge, I called Kodak to ask if it took a certain type of 8mm and they said "nothing, but a normal roll of 8mm film". 

So my main questions are:
Is it still possible to purchase NORMAL 8mm movie film and not Super 8?
Is 8mm movie film big before it's developed? 
Still possible to get it in "roll" form? 
Does anyone know where I can purchase it? 

Thanks for all the input/advice in advance! I just want to buy some film and shoot some movies!!! LOL Thanks again everyone! :mrgreen:


----------



## compur

Jordaan said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm new here but am very happy to have found this forum and thread! I'm having some confusion with 8mm film. Here is what is going on.
> 
> I have a 1960's Kodak Brownie Fun Saver Movie Camera accompanied with a 60's Brownie 8 Projector that projects normal 8mm films (NOT SUPER 8) I want to shoot some video with the movie camera which asks for normal 8mm film but the size of the film that is supposed to go into the camera looks like 16mm. I know 16mm does not go in there, so is 8mm the size of 16 before it gets developed?



It's called Double 8.  You shoot it once through, exposing one half of it 
then flip it over and shoot it again, exposing the other half.  The Double 8 
format came after the Single 8 format and before the Super 8 formats.

More info on the different 8mm formats here:
8mm Film Gauges

Since you are located in SoCal I recommend you contact these folks:
http://www.echoparkfilmcenter.org/

They are a friendly and helpful group that can answer your questions.

You might want to consider moving to Super 8 format.  Film stock and
processing services and related equipment are much easier to find and
use and will produce better results too. Basic Super 8 cameras can be
purchased for very little money these days and you will have a much
easier time of it.


----------



## Jordaan

compur said:


> It's called Double 8.  You shoot it once through, exposing one half of it
> then flip it over and shoot it again, exposing the other half.  The Double 8
> format came after the Single 8 format and before the Super 8 formats.
> 
> More info on the different 8mm formats here:
> 8mm Film Gauges
> 
> Since you are located in SoCal I recommend you contact these folks:
> Echo Park Film Center
> 
> They are a friendly and helpful group that can answer your questions.
> 
> You might want to consider moving to Super 8 format.  Film stock and
> processing services and related equipment are much easier to find and
> use and will produce better results too. Basic Super 8 cameras can be
> purchased for very little money these days and you will have a much
> easier time of it.



Thanks for the reply!

I will defiantly call them and see what's up thanks for the link, I understand everything now! 

The thing is, the movie camera and projector I inherited from my aunt and I would really like to shoot some movies with that specific camera. My goal is, since we have movies of my family back in the 60's on normal 8mm I want to have movies of them at the age they are using the very same camera and projector used to film/show them as young. 

The only thing stopping me is SUPER 8 FILM  LOL So my new task is to find double 8 and have it developed to be used on the projector. Thanks again for the information!


----------



## Actor

Coldow91 said:


> I have a question that is sort of off topic. I want to try filming with 8mm film and developing myself at home, but I was wondering what is the best way to get it onto a computer if you wanted to, or is that not worth the trouble



If you are shooting reversal then the best way is to buy one of these units.

moviestuff entry page

If you are shooting negative then have the lab transfer it when they process.


----------



## Jordaan

Double 8mm has been found!

After calling up some place in Chicago and being told that no one makes it any more and that I wouldn't find any one who would/could develop it either I was given a number by "Rocky Mountain Film Laboratory" in Colorado of a man named "John" who sells double 8mm film.

His number is (707)-678-2942 and he sells B/W 25ft rolls at $10.00 and Color rolls at $20 with four dollars shipping, he's located in Placerville, California. 

He does not develop the film but when you purchase film you get a list of places that do. I'm so happy to have found it! Thanks for all the help on here. I wanted to post this in case anyone needs Double 8 as well.


----------



## Actor

Jordaan said:


> Double 8mm has been found!
> 
> After calling up some place in Chicago and being told that no one makes it any more and that I wouldn't find any one who would/could develop it either I was given a number by "Rocky Mountain Film Laboratory" in Colorado of a man named "John" who sells double 8mm film.
> 
> His number is (707)-678-2942 and he sells B/W 25ft rolls at $10.00 and Color rolls at $20 with four dollars shipping, he's located in Placerville, California.
> 
> He does not develop the film but when you purchase film you get a list of places that do. I'm so happy to have found it! Thanks for all the help on here. I wanted to post this in case anyone needs Double 8 as well.



internationalfilm

John Schwind.  Great guy!  I sent him an order along with a USPS money order.  He car got broken into and the MO stolen.  He gave me a call offering to fill my order anyway.  I told him he did not have to do that because I still had the dupe of the MO.  The Post Office refunded my money, he got paid and I got my film.

I understand John is a respooler, i.e., he buys 400 foot spools from Kodak and respools them to 25 and 100 feet.  I think he's the only guy in the world who does this, although Kodak supposedly will sell the 400 foot spools to anyone who is will to pay for their minimum order.  I think John's profit margin is ridiculously low so he's basically doing 8mm buffs a big favor.


----------



## Jordaan

Actor said:


> internationalfilm
> 
> John Schwind.  Great guy!  I sent him an order along with a USPS money order.  He car got broken into and the MO stolen.  He gave me a call offering to fill my order anyway.  I told him he did not have to do that because I still had the dupe of the MO.  The Post Office refunded my money, he got paid and I got my film.
> 
> I understand John is a respooler, i.e., he buys 400 foot spools from Kodak and respools them to 25 and 100 feet.  I think he's the only guy in the world who does this, although Kodak supposedly will sell the 400 foot spools to anyone who is will to pay for their minimum order.  I think John's profit margin is ridiculously low so he's basically doing 8mm buffs a big favor.



Yeah! wow I'm glad he's known around here and my mistake after looking on his site, he's in Dixon, Ca. the man in Colorado told me he was in Placerville. He sounded like a great guy and I told him many times how grateful I was that he was still producing this film size. If I learned properly I'd like to take up this trade one day, so people like myself would still be able to use their old cameras. John's doing a great thing!


----------



## MagicLantern

Love to see John Schwind's name being thrown around here.  He is a wonderful resource and I hope he is still in business.  Another good name to know is Martin Baumgarten and Plattsburg Photographic.  He hand develops double 8mm for a very reasonable cost.  It has been 5 years since I used these guys services.  Please let me know if they are still at it!


----------

